# Come, Little Children



## pdcollins6092 (Aug 8, 2009)

Check out this remix version of it and let me know if this is what you are looking for. This is a video on youtube but if this is what you are looking for I might be able to convert it into an audio file for you.
YouTube - DHT magic melody


----------



## chartreusechaos (Jul 7, 2009)

pd, that is a wicked track! I have _Focus_ from Hocus Pocus, but have not heard _Come, Little Children_. Love that remix.


----------



## pdcollins6092 (Aug 8, 2009)

chartreusechaos said:


> pd, that is a wicked track! I have _Focus_ from Hocus Pocus, but have not heard _Come, Little Children_. Love that remix.


I have converted it to MP3 format, here is the link to download it if anyone wants it.
come all you children.mp3


----------



## savagehaunter (Aug 22, 2009)

good mix. I have never heard this one before.


----------



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

Here you go jtohm:

*Come Little Children DVD Rip*


----------



## savagehaunter (Aug 22, 2009)

The Hocus Pocus version I am very familiar with and like very much.


----------



## jtohm (Sep 14, 2005)

*Whoa...*

Hmmmm....that's not even the same song, but I really like that one, too! That one will work. Thanks!


----------



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

That is the actual song that appears in the movie. It is a rip straight from the DVD. You must have only heard remixes or something.


----------



## jtohm (Sep 14, 2005)

No no no no no, Halloweiner - sorry! - I was referring to the remix version by DHT that was posted here. Sorry, I should have clarified. The actual song from the film I ripped from my own DVD years ago....but there was once an amazing remix of that version - the "official" film version - where somebody cut the vocals from the film version and mixed it with their own musical composition. It was amazing...I wish I could find it again. I think the comp is a variation of the "Greensleeves" theme or something similar....can't remember. If I find it I'll let your know.


----------

